

IGoogle to be retired by November 2013 - timack
http://support.google.com/websearch/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=2664197

======
madelfio
Very unhappy about this... I've been using iGoogle as my start page for years.

I use iGoogle to see several custom Google News searches (for news about my
current project, old company, college, etc), along with stocks, weather, and
general news headlines, all in one screen. Can anyone suggest some good
alternatives? None of the alternatives suggested by Google sound like a good
replacement on my desktop.

------
altrego99
I'm quite happy though - have been trying to turn it off but it keeps coming
back! Their decision is unexpected but it will solve my problem.

